# "Backyard Rocks"



## Tribal (Mar 4, 2006)

Can you use normal rocks from the yard in a fish tank? And if so, do you have to prepare them, or do anything with them prior to adding them? I have read that they can alter the PH, and to test them with vinegar. And to make sure not to use stones with veins (like quartz).

my local FLS don't have any actual stone, besides gravel, and all of the decorations are really cheesy neon plastic stuff. I thought maybe a nice stacked rock setup would be really nice. I'm just not sure how to go about it.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

you just answered all your own questions... the rocks with veins are sometimes alright as long as it isnt really thick with metal (which is what the veins are) boil the rocks, and scrub them with a stiff brush to jar any dirt and such off. check them with vinegar. you got it!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> you just answered all your own questions... the rocks with veins are sometimes alright as long as it isnt really thick with metal (which is what the veins are) boil the rocks, and scrub them with a stiff brush to jar any dirt and such off. check them with vinegar. you got it!


Yep ^ This is what I was going to say. When you pour the vinegar on, if it fizzes you don't want to use the rock


----------



## Tribal (Mar 4, 2006)

OK, went to the railroad tracks, grabbed some great rocks, got back..and they all fizzed. heh.

In anycase, I got all new rocks, and have a nice setup. I want to seal / glue the rocks together though, so that they don't tip or fall or anything, and hit the glass, or the fish. Is hot glue OK to use? I know there is aquarium sealent that I could use, but I have a ton of hot glue...so figured I would see on that first.

Once I get the rocks in, and my plants I can get some picks. I had my bacteria bloom a couple days ago, got all coloudy, cleaned up real nice, looks good today, just bare.

But anyway...hotglue..yay or nay?


----------

